# Start Over



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone ever finish a butt wrap and about the time you're ready to put the finish on you notice that its NOT even. You could let it go because no one who doesn't wrap rods will notice.....but you know its there.....so I took it all off and will start All over again because that's what we do. Am I alone? Am I anal? Or is it wrong to be a perfectionist?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

You're not alone, and my guess would be that most of us are anal; at least I know I am. If I know its not right I just can't live with it, I've reworked my share that's for sure. 

I use a thread for a straight line after I get the first few layout threads down just to make sure everything is squared up, and I check with it several times while I'm going through the wrap. I also have indexing on my wrapper which helps quite a bit. I can tell you if you work late enough, and stare at it long enough, nothing will look straight..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I do it too.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

i for sure am with you on this. i just recently did a rod 3 freggin times! it took lots of:beer: and:spam: to keep me going and it still doesnt look right to me but it is what it is at this point in time... now i am rethinking the entire rod bcause i just dont agree with the but wrap. ok im done now. your not alone not even close!


----------

